# HP Touchpad will not turn on and does not respond to hard reset. Please advise ????



## jusdef (Oct 22, 2011)

I purchased the 32 GB HP TouchPad for $150 during the HP Fire Sale and may have used the tablet 5-8 times. I was basically waiting for a stable Android Root to be available. I turned the HPTP on with 20% battery life & decided to charge the tablet fully. Approximately 3 hours later the tablet would not turn on. The home screen button would blink a few times but it would not turn on...tried the hard reset a few times and it still did not boot. 
I have tried the hard reset while the HPTP was plugged, unplugged & connected via usb and no luck at all. It appears to be DEAD !!! 
Later I connected it to my laptop via usb & my launch program indicates " Device connected, QHSUSB_DLOAD " however the HPTP does not show up in my computer as a device.
Next step was to connect to laptop via usb and launch "HP PLAY". HP PLAY displays a pop up message that says "no storage available: HP Play has detected "Generic USB2.0-CRW", but no storage is available at the moment. To enable access, select "Mass storage mode", "USB Drive" or similar option on your device."
Unfortunately my tablet will not turn on therefore i can not enable the "Mass storage mode". My tablet hard drive appears to be DEAD. Has anyone had similar issues or have a resolution ? Is this the reason why HP pushed these tablets out with no support ?!?!?!

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## 3Dawg (Oct 7, 2011)

So by hard reset, you mean holding menu + power for about 30 seconds?

If you havent tried that, do it. Hold menu + power button for a long time. Then we you think you've held it long enough, hold it down some more. After around 45 seconds if nothing has happened, I have no idea and I'm sorry for wasting your time


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

When you say "hard reset," do you mean that you held the power button for a few seconds then held both the power and center button for about 30 seconds? You have to hold both the buttons for a while in order for the TP to boot.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

you were charging the tablet with the USB cable that comes with the Touchpad and not a generic USB cable correct???

It seems in the pre-central forums generic USB cables have caused issues....


----------



## ingenue007 (Oct 15, 2011)

keep trying. mine had an issue like that once. took me like 5 times for it to respond. no probs since.


----------



## imaximax1 (Aug 24, 2011)

just making sure; you pluged it in to the wall(NOT USB) with a working charger?? (at least 1A, for a few hours)


----------



## jusdef (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone...I've previously tried the power & home hold resets. I will give HP a call on Monday. I purchased my tablet 08/21. I hope thats not too late to have it repaired/refurbished or replaced.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a charger problem and you only have a dead battery. Make sure the plug end of your charger is locked in place and you're using the stock cable.


----------



## jusdef (Oct 22, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Sounds like a charger problem and you only have a dead battery. Make sure the plug end of your charger is locked in place and you're using the stock cable.


Thanks Colchiro...would you suggest I go to the HP Store and purchase a new stock charger/usb cable ?


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

jusdef said:


> Thanks Colchiro...would you suggest I go to the HP Store and purchase a new stock charger/usb cable ?


wouldnt hurt...


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I suggest it might just have a dead battery since you said the screen flashes for a second.

Did you check that the plug end of your charger was turned all the way on?


----------



## stuckonashelf (Oct 24, 2011)

mine is doing similar. shows the white battery charge symbol and holding home + reset just makes it flash off and come back immediately to the same screen. i had it charged in wall with original charger and cable while I napped for 3 hours and nothing still. will leave overnight and report back. have alpha 2.1 installed and was working fine


----------



## jusdef (Oct 22, 2011)

stuckonashelf said:


> mine is doing similar. shows the white battery charge symbol and holding home + reset just makes it flash off and come back immediately to the same screen. i had it charged in wall with original charger and cable while I napped for 3 hours and nothing still. will leave overnight and report back. have alpha 2.1 installed and was working fine


Hey Stuckonashelf, any luck ? I havent called HP...any idea how long will they support the tablet ?
I havent had a chance to install any of the Alphas...how is it ?


----------



## comp160 (Sep 20, 2011)

I had a problem where my TouchPad would not charge using the A/C adapter and determined the adapter was not working. After chatting with HP's tech department I was given the following procedure and the adapter has worked fine after that. They indicated that the connections inside of the adapter needed to be reset. I take no responsibility for damage to your device(s) but thought I would pass their procedure along. It seemed like a strange thing to do but worked.

As per HP Technical Department:

Perform a few steps to reset the connectors inside the charger.

Unplug the AC charger and remove the USB cable.

Hold the base of the AC charger (the part with the USB port) with one hand, and the cap with the prongs with the other hand.

Hold the base firmly, and rotate the cap counterclockwise until it stops, and then rotate it back clockwise until you feel it notch into place. This reseats the connectors between the base and cap. Note the position of the prongs before and after to get an idea of how far the cap turns.

Now connect the small end of the USB cable to the tablet, and the other end of the USB cable to the AC charger. Then plug the AC charger into an outlet. The battery icon should change to this icon to indicate it is being charged (this is under WebOS).


----------



## jusdef (Oct 22, 2011)

comp160 said:


> I had a problem where my TouchPad would not charge using the A/C adapter and determined the adapter was not working. After chatting with HP's tech department I was given the following procedure and the adapter has worked fine after that. They indicated that the connections inside of the adapter needed to be reset. I take no responsibility for damage to your device(s) but thought I would pass their procedure along. It seemed like a strange thing to do but worked.
> 
> As per HP Technical Department:
> 
> ...


@[email protected] The HP support tech gave me the same instructions and it didnt turn on therefore they will be mailing me a box to return the tablet for repair. Thanks everyone for your help


----------

